# Can´t find my Information Dock for Twitch Streaming



## dejohnny (Aug 28, 2020)

Hey there, i am missing the dock for streaming informations for twitch to set the description, title, tags, game, etc. 

Just start it as administrator, I've already put the hooks out and back in everywhere, it is not shown in the docks.


----------



## FerretBomb (Aug 28, 2020)

That means that Twitch has invalidated your OAuth key on their end. You'll need to go to Settings->Stream and Disconnect Account, then Connect Account and log in again to get a fresh one. It should appear in the View->Docks list after that.


----------



## mlhfilms (Dec 29, 2020)

I've been having this issue DAILY. Every time I open OBS, I have to disconnect and reconnect. I found a post about forcing a more permanent OAuth token, but it was for developing your own app and the need to refresh tokens rather than focusing on end user experience. Anyone know why the token keeps getting invalidated and how to fix it more permanently?


----------



## Voleslo (Feb 18, 2022)

I am also currently having this issue and having to daily fix it is eating in to my stream time I would love to know how to fix this it only started doing this after the last obs update


----------



## Surrenic (Feb 18, 2022)

I have the exact same problem since the last OBS update. It's extremely annoying to constantly disconnect and connect twitch again just for that dock.


----------



## Stefdag (Feb 18, 2022)

same here, this dock and one more with the twitch information (video views, follower count etc) disappear every time i restart OBS. Started to happen with the latest update.


----------



## BunnyTG (Feb 18, 2022)

New update with Streamelements plugin does not allow me to edit Twitch stream title/catagory/tags
					

If I sign out of my twitch Account and link it again, I can get the stream information dock, but if I close OBS and then open it again, the dock is gone, and cannot be accessed through menus until twitch account is unlinked and then linked again. Log file is...




					obsproject.com


----------



## Juanescacha (Feb 23, 2022)

Same issue, I need streamelements obs.live plugin to work with my custom docks.  both at same time but seems hard :( Dont want to reconnect every single time


----------



## Hermit (Feb 24, 2022)

Hi, Guys. I have good news for you. I just saw a comment on a YouTube video regarding docks on OBS that the way to show again the docks is to just right-click the audio mixer then you can already see there the stream information, chat, etc. without unlinking and linking again your Twitch accounts. :) I just tried this minutes before my comment here and it worked!


----------



## EvergreenGOD (Feb 24, 2022)

Hermit said:


> Hi, Guys. I have good news for you. I just saw a comment on a YouTube video regarding docks on OBS that the way to show again the docks is to just right-click the audio mixer then you can already see there the stream information, chat, etc. without unlinking and linking again your Twitch accounts. :) I just tried this minutes before my comment here and it worked!


Could you give us more precision about your tips? I tried to right-click the audio mixer but I have not my twitch docks back.. I still have to unlink / link my account..


----------



## cyclemat (Feb 24, 2022)

many don't realize that docks can also be pushed on top of each other and then have cards as a file


----------



## Hermit (Feb 24, 2022)

EvergreenGOD said:


> Could you give us more precision about your tips? I tried to right-click the audio mixer but I have not my twitch docks back.. I still have to unlink / link my account..


Thank you for replying. I didn't expect it. Hahaha

About that, I'll attach a photo.


----------



## Hermit (Feb 24, 2022)

Hermit said:


> Thank you for replying. I didn't expect it. Hahaha
> 
> About that, I'll attach a photo.View attachment 80866


To be easy, just right-click the word "Audio mixer" itself and the docks will appear together with stream information. That's it. You don't have to unlink and link your account again.


----------



## cyclemat (Feb 24, 2022)

and look there is another docks and it make the same menu 

 and when you need the Streamlabs activity feed or tipeee


----------



## Hermit (Feb 24, 2022)

cyclemat said:


> and look there is another docks and it make the same menu View attachment 80867 and when you need the Streamlabs activity feed or tipeee
> 
> View attachment 80868
> 
> ...


Congrats on finding it. :)


----------



## EvergreenGOD (Feb 24, 2022)

Hermit said:


> To be easy, just right-click the word "Audio mixer" itself and the docks will appear together with stream information. That's it. You don't have to unlink and link your account again.


Unfortunatly, it does not work for me.. I will wait for the next updating hopping the fix
Thanks for your help <3


----------



## RheaRainbow (Feb 25, 2022)

Not working for me either


----------



## cyclemat (Feb 26, 2022)

when you have installed the Streamelements plugin and only remove it  please delete the complete obs folder an reinstall OBS.


----------



## Hontr (Mar 2, 2022)

If anyone is still looking for the answer to this, if you have your Twitch account directly linked to your OBS, try going into the OBS settings and disconnecting your Twitch account, then reconnecting it. I was having this same issue and stumbled upon this solution today. When I reconnected my Twitch account, the "Stream Information" window came back. Hope this helps.


----------

